# What to do in Anchorage for 3 days



## rockbox (Jul 8, 2011)

So I will be in Anchorage for 2 weeks and I have full days of free time. Any suggestions? I wanted to go fishing but I crazy sea sick when there are swells so I don't know if I want to risk it.


----------



## mano (Jul 8, 2011)

Drink heavily

Moose wrestling

Palin spotting

Get up for the sunrise at 4:00 A,M. and stay awake for the sunset at midnight

Go hiking


----------



## eshua (Jul 8, 2011)

Are you stuck in town or can you get out and about? 
Kenai or Homer will have great salmon fishing. Its hard to argue against seeing Denali if you've come that close. People who've read "Into the Wild" like to see the guys old bus past 8 mile lake near Healy. The glaciers, box canyons, and waterfalls are great in Valdez, especially if you can sea kayak. Talkeetna road house has the best breakfast in the state if you want to camp by the river. The Kennicott copper mine is suppose to be cool but that's a long drive even for me and i drove up to Anchorage from Florida LoL.
On the other hand..if your stuck in Anchorage...well... sorry about that.


----------



## jwpark (Jul 8, 2011)

Fishing!!


----------



## WildBoar (Jul 8, 2011)

Procure Butch's tuna sword and Bill Burke's 13.5" scimitar, and carve up a couple whales?


----------



## PierreRodrigue (Jul 8, 2011)

Go see Craig Stevens, hes up there somewhere... Bring me some fancy wood!


----------



## bishamon (Jul 8, 2011)

Eat a McKinley burger. 
I have a friend who salmon fished up there during summers. When he was on land pretty much all he did was drank, lol. He did go to a demolition derby that was pretty cool. Other than that, don't know.


----------



## apicius9 (Jul 8, 2011)

Visit Craig - That's what I would do... He experimented a lot with stabilizing and just told me he now has it down to a science and better than the usual suspects in terms of avoiding tension and cracks. We'll see... Other than that, to cold up there.

Stefan


----------



## rockbox (Jul 9, 2011)

I'm not stuck in town. I will have a car so I will be able to get around. I'm actually there for 10 days but I have a 3 day gap in the middle of work. I will probably try salmon fishing.


----------



## DwarvenChef (Jul 9, 2011)

My wife still will not let me near AK... For some reason she thinks I'll never come back.... I think she's taking my hints seriously 

So many places to see and things to do in and around the Anchorage area. Visit the earthquake walk, a section of the 60's quake area was set aside for a park with a nice paved walk through it, watch out for moose they love that area also


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Jul 9, 2011)

A college friend of mine visited Alaska right after graduation, and that's all it took for him to move there for good. He lives in Homer, and tells me that he can walk out his back door, look across his property and see whales in Kachemak Bay. He keeps asking me to come visit, but I fear I'd catch the "bug", as well.


----------



## Mike Davis (Jul 13, 2011)

I have to second the Kenai fishing. If you have ever fly fished...There is some of the holy grail of fishing in the Kenai area. My wife told me i could go...but i have to take her to Spain first...She said if i were allowed to go to AK before that...We would live there and never leave lol.


----------

